

Harvard study: Computers don't save hospitals money - anderzole
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9141428/Harvard_study_Computers_don_t_save_hospitals_money

======
carbocation
Anyone in any hospital could have told them that. At my hospital, no (few?)
people find our computer systems efficient for patient care. This study is
essentially a formalization of that observation.

For the past 5 years, I've been tempted to start an open-source, highly-
modular system for hospitals to use for patient care, administration, and
billing. Such a project wouldn't make anyone rich, but would certainly make
you famous.

